# Econoburn Boiler low prices



## Singed Eyebrows (Jan 20, 2010)

Anyone seen the new Econoburns on Ebay. The prices seem really cheap & the seller has 100 percent good feedback. The 100 is $4495 & 150 $4995. I checked into Econoburn before my Atmos & they were around 7 I believe along with WG, Randy


----------



## pybyr (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow-- that is a heck of a price!


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Jan 20, 2010)

pybyr said:
			
		

> Wow-- that is a heck of a price!


 The 100 is only $1000.00 more than my Atmos that I got a great deal on & at 1400 lbs compared to 1000 quite a bit more boiler, Randy


----------



## pybyr (Jan 20, 2010)

Singed Eyebrows said:
			
		

> pybyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have an EBW 150, and wish I'd gotten it for this sort of price-- though at the time I ordered it (mid-summer 2008) boilers were flying out of vendors stock (Tarm was backordered 5 months out into the future), so it wasn't exactly a buyer's market at that point.

Every part I've examined of my EBW 150 emanates robust design and construction- and it works really well, especially this second season when I have a better knack with it and also have better wood.


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Jan 20, 2010)

pybyr said:
			
		

> Singed Eyebrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They must be a distributer, I don't think a dealer could sell for that price. There are also multiple quantities available & they say that they will sell other Econoburns for similar discounted prices. The people that need an ASME boiler might be able to get quite a deal on one. My Atmos is a great boiler, it is lacking a firetube design though & it won't last as long as the much heavier EB, Randy


----------



## Rory (Jan 20, 2010)

How much do they ding you for shipping?


----------



## killick (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey singed,could you post the link to the E-bay site? I can't seem to find it.
Thanks;

Earl


----------



## NNYorker (Jan 20, 2010)

Exceptional price---would have been my storage $$$$ !!  E.W. --if you have not found it already, just search for Econoburn wood boiler.


----------



## killick (Jan 20, 2010)

NNNY, thanks, I found the site. That is a good price, have to check the shipping to the East Coast of Canada.

Earl


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Jan 20, 2010)

They claim they also have great shipping prices. Just search "wood boiler" & scroll down. You will find them. I normally search by "highest price first" & get all the valves etc out of the way, Randy


----------



## gorbull (Jan 20, 2010)

That Auction is being put on by Aqua-Therm in MN. they seem to have entered into an agreement to distribute Econoburn products.  I contacted them about an EB200 and it was $6300 plus shipping $400 to Sumas Wash.  

I noticed a similar price drop for the New Horizon product lines as well.  Maybe something is going on?  Perhaps a price war brought on by the 2 major Orlan Eko distributors?  Hopefully it's a price correction.  You have to kind of wonder when the price from Kotly.com last fall was half what they were charging over here.


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Jan 20, 2010)

gorbull said:
			
		

> That Auction is being put on by Aqua-Therm in MN. they seem to have entered into an agreement to distribute Econoburn products.  I contacted them about an EB200 and it was $6300 plus shipping $400 to Sumas Wash.
> 
> I noticed a similar price drop for the New Horizon product lines as well.  Maybe something is going on?  Perhaps a price war brought on by the 2 major Orlan Eko distributors?  Hopefully it's a price correction.  You have to kind of wonder when the price from Kotly.com last fall was half what they were charging over here.


 They said the shipping prices were low. That's a heavy boiler to ship from MN to WA for $400.00. There sure does seem to be some kind of shakeup, Randy


----------



## ihookem (Jan 20, 2010)

It's about time Woodgun and Econoburn lower their prices. I got an Eko 25 for 4700 plus 279 for shipping through Ahona. Just before I bought it I called one last time to Econoburn and they told me 7k plus 500 shipping plus 400 state tax so @ 7900 and 7k for the woodgun I said no way, I will buy a foreign boiler. There is no reason Eko can ship it all the way from Poland for 2400 less than Woodgun and 3400 less than Econoburn even after import duties and the way steel went down the last year. I was pissed. They just take advantage of guys like us because they know we are fanatics about guying American. Also, Eko dropped the price in the fall a bit and then I sent the check to AHONA. They were real good to deal with, Thanks Mark!  P.S. and like my signature says, still too much when it was all said and done.


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Jan 20, 2010)

ihookem said:
			
		

> It's about time Woodgun and Econoburn lower their prices. I got an Eko 25 for 4700 plus 279 for shipping through Ahona. Just before I bought it I called one last time to Econoburn and they told me 7k plus 500 shipping plus 400 state tax so @ 7900 and 7k for the woodgun I said no way, I will buy a foreign boiler. There is no reason Eko can ship it all the way from Poland for 2400 less than Woodgun and 3400 less than Econoburn even after import duties and the way steel went down the last year. I was pissed. They just take advantage of guys like us because they know we are fanatics about guying American. Also, Eko dropped the price in the fall a bit and then I sent the check to AHONA. They were real good to deal with, Thanks Mark!  P.S. and like my signature says, still too much when it was all said and done.


 What drove up the cost of your install so much. It appears this was almost $5,000 past the cost of the boiler. Did you pay to have this put in? I always thought WG & the rest of them(USA boilers) were gouging. One thing is for sure, when you can buy a quality USA made boiler for $4495 the rest are going to need to rethink their pricing structure, Randy


----------



## Chris Hoskin (Jan 20, 2010)

I wouldn't get too excited that this represents some major shake up in the industry or any company's pricing policy.  Much more likely, I would suggest, is that someone finds themselves with too many boilers in stock going into the slowest part of the year.  Cash flow is king.


----------



## killick (Jan 20, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has any experience with the company in MN? I E-mailed them about the shipping costs to my location on the East Coast of Canada and they quoted me $700 US which considering the distance seems reasonable.
Thanks;

Earl


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Jan 20, 2010)

E.W. said:
			
		

> Just wondering if anyone has any experience with the company in MN? I E-mailed them about the shipping costs to my location on the East Coast of Canada and they quoted me $700 US which considering the distance seems reasonable.
> Thanks;
> 
> Earl


 Earl; I haven't had any dealings with them. What I do know is that you can pay with Paypal & if you are not shipped a brand new boiler they will refund your money. For a seller like myself on Ebay Paypal can be a little risky at times. For a buyer it is good insurance. I've shipped a bunch of heavy machines to California & the $700 seems cheap, Randy


----------



## ihookem (Jan 20, 2010)

Singed eyebrows, What drove the price up was
 3500 woodsstove after federal rebate
 1760 insulated pex !4 dollars for 125 ft
 300 for the shed
 2200 for plumbing parts
 170 anti freeze
 1060 labor from heating man @ 45 dollars per hr.
 A few other things and Whalla lots of money in a short time. The 1760 for the 125' was a killer
 200 for trencher rental.


----------



## killick (Jan 21, 2010)

Randy,yes PayPal offers some protection when buying. I checked the BBB site and they have Aqua-Therm listed with an "A" rating.Seems legit,I'll give the company a call tomorrow.

Earl


----------



## greg in MN (Jan 21, 2010)

I bought my Econoburn 150 from the near by Aquatherm dealer. During my install I talked to the Econoburn Factory and he mentioned that when Aquatherm was sold out of stock they would no longer handle them.  Looks like they lowered price to clear them out.

My 150 works great.


----------



## djblech (Jan 21, 2010)

Aqua-Therm has made and sold owb for many yrs. I know the local dealer and have talked to him about their products. Aqua-Therm also tried to come out with a gassifier, they had it in testing and even had literature for it. I was very interested as this was about the same time the e-classic came out. I think Aqua-Therm couldn't get the bugs worked out of their product so they dropped it and picked up the Econoburn line. I think they are a good company. There was a message today on my answering machine from them quoting me the same prices as on ebay. 
Doug


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Jan 21, 2010)

greg in MN said:
			
		

> I bought my Econoburn 150 from the near by Aquatherm dealer. During my install I talked to the Econoburn Factory and he mentioned that when Aquatherm was sold out of stock they would no longer handle them.  Looks like they lowered price to clear them out.
> 
> My 150 works great.


 Greg; The only thing that is puzzling is that they will quote big discounts on any EB boiler & I'm assuming they don't stock all the boilers. Maybe I'm wrong though. For the time being though it's a hellofa deal, Randy


----------



## Bricks (Jan 21, 2010)

If patience is one of your vertues...I watched E-Bay for 13 months and finally bought my EKO 40 Super for $4950 delivered. I smiled the whole time ...It was a great company to work with during and after the sale.  I think one reason was it was during the off season. I really don`t want to mention there name here because I have not seen them that cheap again.


----------



## NNYorker (Jan 21, 2010)

At these prices, if someone is looking for an Econoburn, NOW is the time to buy.....


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Jan 21, 2010)

NNYorker said:
			
		

> At these prices, if someone is looking for an Econoburn, NOW is the time to buy.....


 Yes, I think the China cast iron sectional is $4000.00. Not saying this is a bad boiler, to compare this to an EB gasser though? The EB's just seem to be sitting there on Ebay, Randy


----------



## killick (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok here's the scoop from my perspective. In the past 12 hours I have spoken with Mark at Alternative Fuel the supplier of the EB boiler, Kelly at Aqua-Therm the company listing the EB boilers on E-bay, Wade a Forum member from PEI with an EBW-150,And Serge at Valley Sales in New Brunswick who are now carrying the Econoburn. Mark confirmed that they are no longer supplying the EB to Aqua-Therm and Kelly confirmed they were just liquidating stock so the supply is limited to about 8 or 9 boilers.
The Aqua-Therm boiler is selling for $4995 US (WFB-150). For me to get it here to the East Coast of Canada the shipping charges would be $700 US. To get across the border and Canada Customs I have to use a brokerage firm which charges $175. I also have to pay the 13% HST,(TAX) applicable to my Province,(Nova Scotia). I cipher my total cost to around $6,995.00 Canadian. It's not cheap but still seems to be a good deal. For someone in the US the price is a steal.

Earl

PS The boilers are new,crated and carry the factory warranty.


----------



## wantstoburnwood (Jan 22, 2010)

Earl I think thats a deeal . If the warranty is good and everything this is the time.


----------



## killick (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm gonna sleep on it but I am seriously considering buying one.I may have to pick your brain when it comes to the set up.Shouldn't be too bad as I am already set up with remote wood and oil boilers.The water storage can wait a bit but the cost savings on the boiler would pretty much cover that.It was good talking last evening,thanks for the call and support.

Earl


----------



## Garth B (Feb 25, 2010)

I just purchased an econoburn ebw-150 from aqua therm.  If anyone else is thinking of getting one of these and they live in maine or eastern canada you should drop me a line and we could ship them together.


----------



## altheating (Feb 25, 2010)

Check to see if the Eonoburns are being shipped from Aqua Therm with all the factory accessories, like the pump, upper limit aqua stat, pressure relief valve, silicone and manual. I heard that they are not shipping them with the sale units.


----------



## flyingjib (Feb 25, 2010)

altheating,EW here under my work login.I received all the aformentioned with my Econoburn from Aqua-Therm.They were excellent to deal with and took care of the shipping as well as finding a reasonable customs brokerage firm to handle the paper work at the border.Check out my thread 'Big Blue Has Arrived'.It's sitting in the shed paitently waiting for spring.My main contact at Aqua-Therm was Kelly Rooney and she was just excellent to deal with.Answered a multitude of e-mail questions as well as phone calls.

Earl (Aka EW)


----------



## wantstoburnwood (Feb 26, 2010)

Where are you in eastern Canada  Garth


----------



## dancarbo (Feb 27, 2010)

I have visited this site many times over the last year but did not join until today. I purchased one of the 150 Econoburn today. The shipping to Southwest Virginia was $400 and all of the accessories that comes with it is included.


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Feb 27, 2010)

dancarbo said:
			
		

> I have visited this site many times over the last year but did not join until today. I purchased one of the 150 Econoburn today. The shipping to Southwest Virginia was $400 and all of the accessories that comes with it is included.


 Congradulations, you got one heck of deal on a quality boiler, Randy


----------



## dancarbo (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank's Randy,

I look foward to having it shipped on Monday. I now have an oil boiler that I haven't used for four years as I have been using two heat pumps. However our power rate has doubled in the last two years. I have burned wood for several years in another house. I have about 30 acres of woodland so wood is no problem. I will try it with no water storage when I receive it but plan to add storage next year. I am retiring in June so I should have plenty of time to get wood in an keep the Boiler going.

Dan


----------



## dogwood (Feb 27, 2010)

DanCarbo, if you're going pressurized, there's a feed and supply store up in Staunton, off I-81, that about six months or so ago, had a number of used propane tanks previously utilized for agricultural purposes, going for reasonable prices, including delivery to your door. No mercaptan mess to deal with. Might be worth your while to check them out. These tanks are difficult to locate hereabouts. 

Congrats on getting your boiler, and at a great price too.

Mike


----------



## killick (Feb 27, 2010)

Congrats on the new boiler Dan.Keep us posted during the installation and fire up.I will be having mine connected once we are through with winter here which is around June,lol.

Earl


----------



## killick (Feb 27, 2010)

Wantstoburn... it appears that we are getting a good little group of Econoburn owners here on the East coast. We may have to establish a 'support' group.

Earl


----------



## dancarbo (Feb 28, 2010)

Mike,

Thanks for the information about the tanks. I live about in Tazewell County VA about 3.5 hours from Staunton. I will not be passing by Staunton until April, however if I knew that they have tanks available, I would drive up there in my pickup and haul one back. Do you have any information about the name of the agri. business there.

Dan


----------



## dancarbo (Feb 28, 2010)

Earl,

I will post the happenings as I install the Econoburn 150. I will most likely need some information from some of you guys that are experienced with gasification boliers as I have never seen one. I have been reading this site for about a year. I worked as an electrcian and plumber many years ago so I am familiar with basic plumbing and controls. My house now has a small oil boiler, I plumbed it with 2 loops of 1.25 inch copper with baseboard heat about 20 years ago but have not used it for about 4 years. Initially I plan to hook it to the existing plumbing and to do modifications after warm weather.

Thanks for your comments,

Dan


----------



## wantstoburnwood (Feb 28, 2010)

Yes Earl there are lots of econoburns being installed. If anyone needs help I will do what I can there are lots of guys on here that can chime in when you really need help


----------



## dogwood (Feb 28, 2010)

Dan.

Following is the information you requested, posted last May:

"I found a source for used 1000 gallon pressure tanks in Virginia I thought I’d share. Valley Feed Company in Staunton is selling used 1000 gallon tanks that were used to spray ammonia (NH3) on grain crops. The tanks are identical in appearance to propane tanks and have some added benefits. You dont have to deal with mercaptan. The owner said ammonia absorbs water, so the inside of the tanks are rust free.The tanks have a baffle built into them, I’m guessing to keep the ammonia from sloshing around. The outlet ports are large, several 1.25 inch ports on top and a 2 inch drain opening on the bottom. Mine had two pressure gauges on top, one looks like it might be functional. There is what looks like a one inch dip tube and some smaller ports. And the tanks come mounted on a heavy duty eighteen foot trailer, included in the cost. You can just hook one up to your truck and roll it on out of there. I paid $800 for mine, including the trailer 

Ask for the proprietor, Mr. Bob Nutt (that’s his real name), when you call. Their number is 1-800-476-2697 or 1-540-886-2311. They are located near Interstate 81. The tanks vary some in price. I looked at a $700, $800 and a $1000 tank. There were a number more on site. These things are heavy. I think he said 2300 or 2400 lbs. The only drawback on the one I purchased was some surface rust in sections which I have almost finished sanding off before I repaint the tank. The tanks are thick walled and the rust was insignificant relative to the thickness of the tank I thought. The more expensive ones appeared more rust free. The tanks are roughly sixteen feet long, the trailer somewhat longer. The tank has it’s label still, and is rated on the label at 250 psi at 650 degrees." Another site member, Floydian, informed me they are called anhydrous ammonia nurse tanks. 

My truck wasn’t big enough to tow it and didn’t have a hitch it then, so he towed it to my house in Botetourt County for an additional fee. I understand he will deliver without the trailer included, maybe for a better price, and then you wouldn't have the trailer to contend with it after you unload. Which reminds me I need to put that on Craig's List soon as the weather clears and snow melts. 

Give Mr. Nutt a call Dan. He had quite a few tanks there last May and may still have some left. I really had a tough time running one down until I lucked into one of these. I did have one other potential source for a new 1000 gallon tank, for several hundred dollars more. If you're really get stuck when you begin to look, and want a lead on a new tank, send me an email via this site. Good luck with your installation. It's a steep learning curve if you are doing it yourself and haven't done this type of thing before. You'll find people on this site are tremendously helpful. 

Mike


----------



## gorbull (Mar 1, 2010)

Kind of off topic but does the Econoburn have a exterior hook that can be used to unload it off the back of a truck?  I'm expecting delivery in a few days and I don't know anybody with a big enough loader to take it off for me.  I do have a 2000 lb. gantry crane that might work depending on how I hook it up to the boiler and the kind of truck it's delivered with.  How did you guys move your boiler about?


----------



## killick (Mar 1, 2010)

gorbull, good question as they weigh three quarters of a ton. The instructions that came with mine show a lifting point you access through a plate in the top. You may want to confirm this with the manufacturer before lifting. I paid a local courier to truck it to my place on a truck with a lift gate. The Econoburn comes bolted to a pallet so it's relatively easy to move with a pallet jack or forklift. Be aware that even bolted to the pallet it is top heavy. I had a few tense moments with the lift gate and the pallet jack. Where did you purchase your unit?
Good luck;

Earl


----------



## dogwood (Mar 1, 2010)

Gorbull, I rented a truck with a lift-gate to bring the boiler from a local plumbing supply's loading dock. Then used a 5000 lb. rated, hand-pulled pallet jack I got off Craigs List to move it from the truck to the lift-gate and then into the garage on the wood pallet it came on. You can rent a pallet jack easily enough. They work remarkably well in moving large weights you couldn't imagine you could pull by hand yourself. Sounds easy, but in reality took a good part of the day to accomplish. Have a come-a-long winch handy if you need to get over bumps or have any uphill stretches like the delivery truck being parked on a slant. My wife's help and encouragement were indispensable. Yes, she's looking over my shoulder right now.

Mike


----------



## NNYorker (Mar 1, 2010)

gorbull said:
			
		

> Kind of off topic but does the Econoburn have a exterior hook that can be used to unload it off the back of a truck?  I'm expecting delivery in a few days and I don't know anybody with a big enough loader to take it off for me.  I do have a 2000 lb. gantry crane that might work depending on how I hook it up to the boiler and the kind of truck it's delivered with.  How did you guys move your boiler about?



There is a lifting hook on the top of the unit but it is under the top access panels. I welded a piece of rerod onto a 2" coupling and screwed it onto the outlet on top. My J.D. compact would'nt lift it but I could guide it into place. 

The lifting hook looks centered on the unit while using the water outlet on the top is not. You will have to pull the top two access panels to access the hook. Like E.W. and dogwood said --top heavy and a pallet jack will work great. I had a couple of nailbiters with it and my tractor bucket. Take your time---Good luck.


----------



## wantstoburnwood (Mar 1, 2010)

I lifted mine into place using a lifting strap in through the flue and out the door . Worked really well . I had a tow truck lift in onto my truck and had a forklift lift it off. In the basement i just used 2 floor jacks , one in the front and 1 to the side handled it really well. May be top heavy but it takes alot to tip them over. I laid mine on the back on a 2x6 frame to get it down the basement stairs .


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Mar 1, 2010)

For lack of a top lifting eye I spent half a day getting my Atmos ready to drop in the basement. They must have saved 3 dollars not welding one on./ Last time I checked all the EB's were pulled off Ebay. Not sure if that is it for cheap prices on these, RAndy


----------



## pybyr (Mar 1, 2010)

gorbull said:
			
		

> Kind of off topic but does the Econoburn have a exterior hook that can be used to unload it off the back of a truck?  I'm expecting delivery in a few days and I don't know anybody with a big enough loader to take it off for me.  I do have a 2000 lb. gantry crane that might work depending on how I hook it up to the boiler and the kind of truck it's delivered with.  How did you guys move your boiler about?



My EBW 150 came with a hook on top of the internal steel vessel, and I was able to order it with a removable access plate on the top to make it easier to get to the hook.  I borrowed a friend's very large ag tractor with bucket to lift it and lower it into my cellar- and then used a borrowed pallet jack to get it nearly into place, and then a come-along with a big tow strap around the unit's legs to to the very final sliding to the final spot/ angles.


----------



## dancarbo (Mar 1, 2010)

Mike,

I called the Valley Feed Company this morning and had a great conversation with Mr. Bob Nutt, he was very helpful and does have some tanks left. The only ones with a trailer left were $1000 and one without the trailer was $800. His prices are still a good buy acording to what I have been priced locally. If the weather clears I will go there on Friday or one day next week and tow on home. My pickup (F 150) should tow it with no problems. He said the tongue weight is no more than 600 pounds. However they do not connect to a trailer ball but rather have pin as they are designed to tow with a tractor. I will take my farm tag with with me and tow it back. I appreciate the information that you posted very much. 

Again Thanks,

Dan


----------



## dogwood (Mar 1, 2010)

Your welcome Dan. I posted a picture of the tank on its trailer last spring sometime. Try https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/38641/

Mike


----------



## horrocksd (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm new to the forum, but have been lurking here for several weeks. I've been doing pretty serious supplementary home heat with firewood for the last 24 years using a Vermont Castings Vigilant I purchased used for $300. I figure at this point I've almost got my money's worth. My wife and I are in our 50s and getting a little tired of all the toting and cleanup and smoke smell in the house .  I've been wanting to go to an outdoor unit for about 10 years, but decided to wait for technology to improve. 

I decided to take a chance and purchase an Econoburn 150 from Aqua-Therm based in part on the posts on this thread. It arrived late last week and all of the additonal parts and paperwork were included. The build quality seems first-rate. Kelly at Aqua-therm was great to work with. Total price with shipping came to $5350 to central New York. After the $1500 tax rebate that's $3850 and I just figured it was too good of a deal to pass up. In May or June I expect to start the installation in my 30 x 50 barn which will require about 55' of piping to run to the house. I plan to heat DHW and a hot tub as well. Probably no storage for now. 

This is a great forum and you guys provide some incredible information. I hope to be able to do the same for someone else in the future. I'm excited about the project and will have a lot to learn in the next few months.


----------



## NNYorker (Mar 2, 2010)

Unbelievable, outstanding, awesome deal on a hell of a unit!! Get your wood dryin'!! Sounds like an ideal set up for storage if you have room. Good luck!!


----------



## Gooserider (Mar 3, 2010)

horrocksd said:
			
		

> I'm new to the forum, but have been lurking here for several weeks. I've been doing pretty serious supplementary home heat with firewood for the last 24 years using a Vermont Castings Vigilant I purchased used for $300. I figure at this point I've almost got my money's worth. My wife and I are in our 50s and getting a little tired of all the toting and cleanup and smoke smell in the house .  I've been wanting to go to an outdoor unit for about 10 years, but decided to wait for technology to improve.
> 
> I decided to take a chance and purchase an Econoburn 150 from Aqua-Therm based in part on the posts on this thread. It arrived late last week and all of the additonal parts and paperwork were included. The build quality seems first-rate. Kelly at Aqua-therm was great to work with. Total price with shipping came to $5350 to central New York. After the $1500 tax rebate that's $3850 and I just figured it was too good of a deal to pass up. In May or June I expect to start the installation in my 30 x 50 barn which will require about 55' of piping to run to the house. I plan to heat DHW and a hot tub as well. Probably no storage for now.
> 
> This is a great forum and you guys provide some incredible information. I hope to be able to do the same for someone else in the future. I'm excited about the project and will have a lot to learn in the next few months.



Welcome to the forums, and hope we can help you along with your install as you need it...  One definite suggestion is to design your system like you were going to have storage, and put in the fittings for it in the lines you install, even if you just cap them off for now...  This will only add a few dollars to your install cost, and save you a great deal of extra work and aggravation if / when you decide to add storage later...

Gooserider


----------



## altheating (Mar 4, 2010)

Just to clarify, all Econoburn indoor models have a lifting hook that is located under the 12" x 12" access plate that is located on the top of the boiler. Simply remove the four screws that hold the access plate in place. You will see that lifting hook inside. Be careful when hooking a clevis or other lifting hook to the hook on the Econoburn, there are wires that can become entangled in the hook. 

The new Outdoor Econoburn's all have a lifting hook on the outside just like most of the OWB's out there.

CAUTION: Please do not lift the units by threading a modified pipe nipple into the top outlet. The threads on 2" pipe are not meant to handle that kind of weight. Especially some of the cheap Chinese pipe currently available.


----------



## Garth B (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow this forum sees alot of traffic, I didn't expect to see this many new posts in a week.  I am in NB wantstoburnwood, just across the border from ME.  I asked for the 150 to be shipped there and I will take it across the border myself.  I am building my first and hopefully last home. I was going to try to find an orlan but I will be applying for the energy grants which require an energy star central heating appliance to get the last 1000$, that coupled with the fact that there are heavy duties on boilers made outside of north america and the great price on ebay, just had to grab it while I could.  Do you know where to find a propane tank for storage? I did fine a few last summer, but had no prices to compare to.


----------



## killick (Mar 6, 2010)

Garth the Econoburn also has the W/H testing certification for Canada and the US which should keep your insurance company happy if that is an issue. I was talking with my 'boiler guy' last week. He is going to come over and have a look once the weather warms up a bit. Mayby check with your local propane suppliers to see what they do with the old tanks. You're going with a pressurized system from the sounds of things. How many square feet/storeys are you heating and how old is your house?

Earl


----------



## wantstoburnwood (Mar 6, 2010)

Garth I also took my boiler across the border and it was very easy. Econoburn prepared the paper work for me so I just paid the gst and away I went. You are going to need a fairly robust truck. I hauled my boiler from Saco ME with a 2000 Tacoma and just about killed it.


----------



## DBoon (Mar 6, 2010)

Holy smokes, an Econoburn in a Toyota Tacoma!  My father-in-law has one of those, and I can't imagine putting one of those in the back of it.


----------



## wantstoburnwood (Mar 7, 2010)

Yah I can show you some pics  . I put alot of miles on 3rd and 4th gears  5th was not in the equation at all


----------



## gorbull (Mar 7, 2010)

Garth,

What energy grants are you referring to?  I'm an EcoEnergy advisor out here in B.C. and the max. Federal grant for wood boiler that meets EPA is $375.  So far I haven't run into anyone that has qualified for it.


----------



## altheating (Mar 7, 2010)

I just checked Ebay, it looks like Aqua Therm only has 3 Econoburn 100's and 2 150's left. They should have them sold off by the end of the week at those prices.


----------



## dancarbo (Mar 8, 2010)

My Econoburn 150 from Aqua Therm arrived at the local feed supply on Friday. They Loaded it onto my F150 pick up truck with a forklift on Saturday and I brought it home. My neighbor came down with his New Holland 7000 tractor and helped me to put it in the shed. Thanks to the post from AltHeating, We removed the top panel and connected the chain to the top of the boiler and tied it across the bucket of the tractor and lifted it and placed it inside my shed. I am a college teacher and we are on spring break this week so  I will remove the oil boiler and get it ready to install. I will need to ask some of you experienced owners some questions as I do the install.

Dan


----------



## Garth B (Mar 11, 2010)

gorbull said:
			
		

> Garth,
> 
> What energy grants are you referring to? I'm an EcoEnergy advisor out here in B.C. and the max. Federal grant for wood boiler that meets EPA is $375. So far I haven't run into anyone that has qualified for it.



It is an efficiency NB grant for new homes that are rated greater than E80, or R2000 certified or meet mandatory specs (insul,windows ect.) the final amount (1000$) is for a non electric central wood heat that is epa certified. One of E.W.s posts pointed me to the epa site that says the 150 is epa phase 1 qualified for burn season. I am hoping that is good enough.


----------



## Garth B (Mar 11, 2010)

E.W. said:
			
		

> Garth the Econoburn also has the W/H testing certification for Canada and the US which should keep your insurance company happy if that is an issue. I was talking with my 'boiler guy' last week. He is going to come over and have a look once the weather warms up a bit. Mayby check with your local propane suppliers to see what they do with the old tanks. You're going with a pressurized system from the sounds of things. How many square feet/storeys are you heating and how old is your house?
> 
> Earl



Thanks Earl, checked with a propane supplier who directed me to a scrap dealer who indead has a few good condition tanks. I am planing on a pressurized system with storage as the boiler is oversized for my 3000sqft two storey which is roof-tight as of last week (mid construction). The heat load calcs for the house were 65,300BTU at -17degF 15mph wind. In the future I would like to heat a detached garage as well therefore I wanted some extra capacity, and need a way to store it.

Also thanks for the heads up on the W/H cert. Now when the insurance company asked I will know the answer!


----------



## Garth B (Mar 11, 2010)

wantstoburnwood said:
			
		

> Garth I also took my boiler across the border and it was very easy. Econoburn prepared the paper work for me so I just paid the gst and away I went. You are going to need a fairly robust truck. I hauled my boiler from Saco ME with a 2000 Tacoma and just about killed it.



Good to know I should'nt have trouble at the border, just hope the 4L ranger can pull  the trailer with 1500lbs on it. The manual says it could 8 years ago! lol


----------



## killick (Mar 11, 2010)

Garth,cool. Keep us posted as to your progress. I'm not sure my EB will qualify for the NS energy rebate but I did get in under the wire for the federal home improvement tax credit.

Earl

PS Check on the Forum for methods of swishing out the propane tank to neutralize the gas smell as well as for setting it up for storage.


----------

